
Autonomy CFO trial to shine light on HP deal - yazr
https://www.ft.com/content/2517ec02-1a08-11e8-aaca-4574d7dabfb6
======
yazr
Some context:

Hewlett-Packard wrote down about $5bn of the $11.1bn it paid for Autonomy in
2013, alleging fraud and inflated sales figures.

------
lettergram
Financial Times is blocked unless you get a subscription -_-

